# Ford to replace E- series in 2013



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Autoweek says ford will replace it with the transit van. Sad day when it happens to an old work horse.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

i want to see a cutaway version of the transit with a 14' utilimaster box the back!!


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Have had 4 of them over the years where good outfits. Don't think the transit will come close to being anything the same.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

We better get the good ones while they last. Transit vans are the mini's of storage and remind me of a lunch box. No room.........


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

The Transit they're referring to isn't the Transit Connect currently being sold here, but the full size Transit that's sold in Europe. 

Much more along the lines of a Sprinter & yes, it will be available in a cutaway version.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

_"To avoid confusion with the smaller Transit Connect, the van will carry a T-series nameplate similar to the F-Series trucks and the E-Series vans."_


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> The Transit they're referring to isn't the Transit Connect currently being sold here, but the full size Transit that's sold in Europe.
> 
> Much more along the lines of a Sprinter & yes, it will be available in a cutaway version.


That's a pretty slick get up.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Chevy man here, so no tears from me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

But if Ford produces a better van than they current have, that would inspire GM to pick up their game. So you win anyway.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I am not a fanboy of Chevy, just never had a reason to seriously look at Ford vans. Ford F series trucks rock. I wouldn't buy a Chevy truck.

I looked at the Sprinters when they came out and they had all the body problems in their first few years so I didn't look at them again.

I would look at a Ford if they could put something together that was a work horse like Chevy. I was pissed when they discontinue the Astro vans, they were awesome little beasts.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

The introduction of the Transit van into the North American market does not mean the E-series Ford vans are going the way of the Ford Crown Victoria and the Lincoln Town Car. The E-Series is built at the company’s Ohio Assembly Plant in Avon Lake, Ohio. Certain E-Series body styles will continue to be available through most of the decade, even after the Kansas City-built Transit goes on sale.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I can tell you now the transit is a much nicer vehicle than the e series vans. More comfortable, more storage space, better fuel economy, better handling, and the list goes on. I drove one for about 6 years and our Familey business has a e150 and I thinks it's awful compared to the transit. Europe knows vans and if we get the transit perhaps we may see the Vito and the transporter at some point too.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Well Ford was able to pull of the same body style for over 20 years....

Here's a 1992...









....and a 2012









Of course they made several improvements and upgrades along the way....:whistling









They have come a long way from the first year in 1961.....


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonder what the engine line ups are on the transit van europe style are.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I heard that this was happening years ago. Glad it's finally true. Transits are great vans.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

man just another sprinter clone


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> man just another sprinter clone


not really no. they were around long before the sprinter was but just not over here. plus they dont compette with the sprinter its more alone the lines of the vito but they do get as large as the sprinters.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

skillman said:


> Wonder what the engine line ups are on the transit van europe style are.


the one i had was a 2.4tdi and got great MPG but i think they change the line up and increased HP and gained more MPG

here ya go new engine line up

Diesel front-wheel drive (FWD)
2.2 litre Duratorq TDCi engine, available in three power and torque configurations:


100PS/310 Nm
125 PS/330 Nm
140 PS/350 Nm
 

Diesel rear-wheel drive (RWD)
2.2 litre Duratorq TDCi engine, available in four power and torque configurations: 


100PS/310 Nm
125 PS/350 Nm
 135 PS HDT/355 Nm
155 PS/385 Nm
 

Diesel all-wheel drive (AWD)
2.2 litre Duratorq TDCi Euro Stage V engine:


125 PS/350 N
 

largest engine is about 230ftlb tq and 153hp

​


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> the one i had was a 2.4tdi and got great MPG but i think they change the line up and increased HP and gained more MPG
> 
> here ya go new engine line up
> 
> ...


Holy crap! Do you ever actually work? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Holy crap! Do you ever actually work? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


oi i was just thinking the same exact thing about you lol no lie. every thread i goto to post my crap your on there lol


----------

